# Help with ID please.



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all

I just need an ID on this crypt.
I am not sure myself. I thought the plant was Undulata but wrong type of flower.
help please


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a _C. wendtii_ variety. See this page from Jan Bastmeijer's Crypt Pages for a selection of wendtii flowers.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks very similar to one of mine I have been calling Wendtii Unknown, scroll down in that link.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks. I thought it was possible, but the rest of the plant looks nothing like any of the other wendttii species I have here.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Can we get some whole plant pictures?


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Not the whole plant but best I could get at the moment.
Looks very different from the other varieties of Wendtii I have









That is the wendtti green I have. Ideas?


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Supasi,
I have had some spathe from my c. cf. lucens that is quite similar to yours. This is the link, it was wrong labeled as becketti (I've bought it with this name), but it seems to be a c. lucens of some hybrid between lucens and wendtii: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/65952-new-spathe-c-beckettii.html









Here is the Jan's hybrid section: http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hyb/hybrids.html

Best Regards


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

ferchu22 said:


> .... but it seems to be a c. lucens of some hybrid between lucens and wendtii


G'day Ferchu,

Do you still use the lucens name? I thought that was re-classified as a xwillissii. 2nd row down, 1st picture on left in this link.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html

The plant in question still looks like a wendtii to me ... could have been hybridized though.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. That looks like what I have then.

We are very limited in our crypt availability here so we just get what we can. The suppliers here have not imported plants for many years. Still using the names from the era of origin in country.C.lucens is what it was bought as looking back at records. My mistake in original post in stating that I thought it to be Undulatas.


----------

